# Who do you think has a distorted view of Muslims



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The president: Obama visits US mosque, says impression of Muslims distorted - NBC12 - WWBT - Richmond, VA News On Your Side

or America:

Islamist Organizations in America

Radical Mosques in America: Is There One Near You?

I think it ought to be perfectly clear.

BWTFDIK


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The government has a distorted view of Muslims.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Auntie said:


> The government has a distorted view of Muslims.


 The government thinks the Muslims are the greatest in the world ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, they are the greatest " killers , rapist ,ect. "


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Religion of peace is utter hogwash. Evidence: look at the conflicts globally and how many involve Muslims. It is apparent Islam and alternative ideas do not co exist well or at all.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

neonoah said:


> This is the BBC version. I was headed over here to post some vitriolic anti muzzo rhetoric - but I guess everybody gets it finally, so we don't even have to say:
> Obama condemns anti-Muslim rhetoric in first US mosque visit - BBC News
> 
> Here's a good one, but they still keep caving in to showing freaky as a woman....
> View attachment 14694


freaky = Mochelle?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Whoever thinks they are peaceful.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I suppose I did at one point. I have a large Muslim community near where I work and you really never hear a peep out of them. That lead me to believe not all Muslims are bad. But with what's been going on lately I started to do some research on the "religion of peace" and it's people. I still think not all Muslims are bad but their silence on what has happened hear and in Europe has me very suspicious. They may not be causing problems now but once in a larger majority that seems to change. And the one thing I've noticed about the community near my work is it has grown much larger over the last 8 years. What I have definitely learned is their values and way of life does not coincide with our western ways and I'm sure as hell not going to give up my western ways for anyone coming here.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Who do you think has a distorted view of Muslims?

Anybody who trusts those 7th century throwback towel heads, . . . any further than they could throw the USS New Jersey with a broken arm.

They ARE NOT in the fullest sense, . . . Americans, . . . never were, . . . never will be, . . . 

Send them back on the next truck, boat, train, plane, balloon, . . . just get them the heck out of here, . . . 100%.

They have never contributed in a positive manner to anything except the funeral business.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had run-ins with them. I do not like them. 

Had one using a leaf blower blow sand all over my truck and me......I'm not going to say what I did. 

Another incident on the interstate on the off ramp. One wouldn't let me over and kept speeding up and slowing down.......then we hit a redlight. I'm not saying what I did then either. 

I do not like them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember--
The radical muslims behead the infidels, the moderate muslims hold the infidel down!

They are all terrorists!!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone who thinks they are a religion of peace. I don't see any religion as a "religion of peace". They all use their religion as an excuse in some way to do non-peaceful things. They condemn the actions of one and then turn a blind eye to their own when it suits them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama know full well what Muslim is. What he wants to do is distort your view.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I personally don't care what your view of Islam is....I'm willing to be an equal opportunity killer...so please...come seek me out to tell me about the religion of peace. I will gladly listen to you...then do what is required.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I suppose I did at one point. I have a large Muslim community near where I work and you really never hear a peep out of them. That lead me to believe not all Muslims are bad. But with what's been going on lately I started to do some research on the "religion of peace" and it's people. I still think not all Muslims are bad but their silence on what has happened hear and in Europe has me very suspicious. They may not be causing problems now but once in a larger majority that seems to change. And the one thing I've noticed about the community near my work is it has grown much larger over the last 8 years. What I have definitely learned is their values and way of life does not coincide with our western ways and I'm sure as hell not going to give up my western ways for anyone coming here.


Sure not all muslims are bad ...nor will every bout of flue kill you nor will every gun shot hit a vital part...but a time comes where you ask....how many chances do I risk,,, Muslims want you to be Muslim...or dead...so play your role...or simply ask them what they want and believe them or not. You are a fool.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Mr New Guy 101

Listen closely everyone who doesn't get it;

islam is a geo-political ideology of World Domination made up of people who want to convert you to help them obtain the goal of World Domination and people who want to kill you.

Those islamists who want to convert you are willing to fund the islamists who want to kill you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I firmly believe that a majority of muslims do not wish to grab a knife and cut your head off. 
The problem is that I can't figure out which ones do and which ones don't. And then there is 
the problem of do the ones who won't cut your head off want to cut your head off and are 
just too chicken $hit to actually do it. And if so, will the financially and materially support 
the muslims who want to cut your head off. Is one worse than the other. I personally don't 
think so.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Purge????
Ovomit keeps pushing this Shit. 
Now they need to be in the movies more.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think I like new guy 101, that, by his sign in date, isn't such a new guy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> Sure not all muslims are bad ...nor will every bout of flue kill you nor will every gun shot hit a vital part...but a time comes where you ask....how many chances do I risk,,, Muslims want you to be Muslim...or dead...so play your role...or simply ask them what they want and believe them or not. You are a fool.


Either you didn't read my entire post or didn't understand it.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Sure not all muslims are bad ...nor will every bout of flue kill you nor will every gun shot hit a vital part...but a time comes where you ask....how many chances do I risk,,, Muslims want you to be Muslim...or dead...so play your role...or simply ask them what they want and believe them or not. You are a fool.


You seem like a good guy. So I will state plainly that all muslims are bad. Period.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Know that the Muslim ideology of conquering and destiny is alive and the assault is rapidly expanding worldwide. Good Muslims you say? .......... The truth is in the deafening silence against the terrorism by those that appear to be peacefully co-existing among us, while their influence in our communities grows.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama know full well what Muslim is. What he wants to do is distort your view.


Yes he does! He looks at one, every time he brushes his teeth and looks in a Mirror.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have said it before and I will say it again. We will be fighting these bastards in our streets one day soon when they get their numbers. They can not be assimilated, they can not be Americanized, they absolutely have no tolerance for any other culture or religion other then their own. Those that sit apparently idle and quiet while their brethren rape, murder, and conduct war, are complicit in their silence. We only need to look to Europe to see what Islam is and what our future will be. This is not the land of opportunity to them, it is land to be conquered. They are already here and continue to add to their numbers. They will expand their terror attacks both in scope and frequency. How long do you think they will be satisfied with 14, 50, 300, or 3000 casualties? Distorted? Delusional? I think not.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

yep they sure do have the same values we do: Pakistani Police Strip Christian Man Naked, Beat Him to Death with Logs


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> yep they sure do have the same values we do: Pakistani Police Strip Christian Man Naked, Beat Him to Death with Logs


And more...

The Islamic Rape and Murder of Christian Boys | Frontpage Mag


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

When you have to teach them even the proper way to poop, there is nothing that can be done. Their culture and western culture are completely incompatible.

?Multicultural Toilets? For 'Global Defecation' Seek To Stop Migrants Pooping On The Floor - Breitbart


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I suppose I did at one point. I have a large Muslim community near where I work and you really never hear a peep out of them. That lead me to believe not all Muslims are bad. But with what's been going on lately I started to do some research on the "religion of peace" and it's people. I still think not all Muslims are bad but their silence on what has happened hear and in Europe has me very suspicious. They may not be causing problems now but once in a larger majority that seems to change. And the one thing I've noticed about the community near my work is it has grown much larger over the last 8 years. What I have definitely learned is their values and way of life does not coincide with our western ways and I'm sure as hell not going to give up my western ways for anyone coming here.


This is what I observed. The first few families in the area wanted to assimilate and wanted to be part of the community. As they grew in numbers, they keep to their own neighborhoods, grocery stores, etc. A liberal will say "Hey the Italians did the same, so did the Chinese, so did all immigrants before." True, they all do that which is understandable and actually a good thing(don't lose your heritage). But they didn't have elements of their group who wanted to see the DEATH of the west. Yes there were the famous Italian mobsters and Chinese triad gangsters, They are bad guys of course, but they just want money sex and power, like we all do. Islamic bad guys want to destroy the west.

So you cannot compare the 2. And an Islamic community grows in size, they tend to swing towards the more hostile side, look at UK neighborhoods where it is off limits to native Britons. Lots of guys think what is happening in the UK and France can't happen in the USA, but it literally is happening. USA is going thru what they were saying in Europe about 10years ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> yep they sure do have the same values we do: Pakistani Police Strip Christian Man Naked, Beat Him to Death with Logs





Denton said:


> And more...
> 
> The Islamic Rape and Murder of Christian Boys | Frontpage Mag





BuckB said:


> When you have to teach them even the proper way to poop, there is nothing that can be done. Their culture and western culture are completely incompatible.
> 
> ?Multicultural Toilets? For 'Global Defecation' Seek To Stop Migrants Pooping On The Floor - Breitbart


These animals/invaders need eliminated from the earth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mcangus said:


> This is what I observed. The first few families in the area wanted to assimilate and wanted to be part of the community. As they grew in numbers, they keep to their own neighborhoods, grocery stores, etc. A liberal will say "Hey the Italians did the same, so did the Chinese, so did all immigrants before." True, they all do that which is understandable and actually a good thing(don't lose your heritage). But they didn't have elements of their group who wanted to see the DEATH of the west. Yes there were the famous Italian mobsters and Chinese triad gangsters, They are bad guys of course, but they just want money sex and power, like we all do. Islamic bad guys want to destroy the west.
> 
> So you cannot compare the 2. And an Islamic community grows in size, they tend to swing towards the more hostile side, look at UK neighborhoods where it is off limits to native Britons. Lots of guys think what is happening in the UK and France can't happen in the USA, but it literally is happening. USA is going thru what they were saying in Europe about 10years ago.


Right you are Mcangus,

My Great Grandfather Guisseppe Slippy came through Ellis Island in 1902. He came with nothing other than a few dollars and the clothes on his back and few items in a suitcase. He raised his family to speak English and adopt the American ways and values. Other than me, my American forefathers served in the great military of the United States of America. Each would have died if necessary for their country.

Close the border, build a wall. Nobody to enter for 10 years, no Visa's no exceptions. If an illegal is found, he is deported and since the border is secured and sealed with a wall and military, the deported criminal cannot gain re-entry.

I believe illegal immigration to be the most important issue today. We can fix our country if we eliminate immigration.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More Christians are murdered and discriminated against everyday than Muslims. Muslims cut heads off an and burn Christians to death everyday. Not a word form Obama. Wonder why.


----------



## Labello (Jan 31, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> More Christians are murdered and discriminated against everyday than Muslims. Muslims cut heads off an and burn Christians to death everyday. Not a word form Obama. Wonder why.


We all know who Obama is and who are his ancestors . And one fact more, NATO created ISIS in order to grab oil from Asian countries.


----------

